# Other types of collections other than bottles?



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey guys/gals how's everybody doing? Well, i was wondering if anybody else had other collections/hobbies aside from bottles? I have acquired a small collection of buttons-mostly considered vintage but neat nonetheless-anyway I was wondering if anybody else here knew any useful links or information on something like that, and also am curious as to what else does anybody here collect?


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 12, 2012)

I hope my asking about other collections/hobbies other than bottles wasn't an insult to this forum and it's members!!?? No harm intended! I love this site! Was just curious


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

It's all good, you'll be getting responses come evening I suspect...[]


----------



## LC (Oct 12, 2012)

Ar one time I collected pocket knives , metal lunchboxes , gas and oil , trains , old table radios , transistor radios , Matchbox cars and pretty much anything that caught my eye . Would like to find someone that actually had money , would like to sell the lunchbox and gas and oil collections .


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol thanks, didn't wanna be blacklisted or anything for possibly disrespecting the forum! I've just noticed with alot of the collectors I've met recently, most tend to have other collections as well. The one had KISS memorabilia, another had marbles,coins,and old books, and a few other things. I'm just interested to see what kinds of other things everybody here might be interested in;-)


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow! That's alot of different collections there!! I hear ya on the money thing! Lol I don't think anybody really has any of that these days!!! Good luck though! I'll keep an eye out for ya


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

I collect everything from Paterson NJ,  not just bottles. I used to collect Royal Doulton Character Jugs, in fact I had the largest collection of them east of the Mississippi, then I sold the whole thing to a collector in the UK...


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 12, 2012)

did you regret selling it after you did? I've sold a few things because I've needed the money and wanted to beat myself up afterwards,lol. I'll never do that again no matter how broke I am!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

No I didn't, they had no real ties to me or my family as does my Paterson collection, and the return on my investment was great...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 12, 2012)

I was a collector of things as far back as I can remember.. some of my earlier pursuits were coins and stamps, but also remember having a large collection of Cicada shells.. wish I had a pic of that..! I collected bird nests for a while, until I got lice from them.. [:'(]  ..I have some antique books, an almost complete collection of Nat Geo maps, a couple fossils and weird beach finds, kinda whatever comes my way until I find a good excuse to pass it on to the next owner.. but bottles always was and always will be my #1 hobby..!!


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 12, 2012)

I collect coins and a hobbie i like is motorcross.[]


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 12, 2012)

Light bulbs.  Dust.  [8|]


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 13, 2012)

lol, i like that light bulbs n dust one! fossils, that is something I'd like to collect, unfortunately I've never found one, bought one or two from museaums, but never actually found one[] the cicada shells I did collect as a kid, and according to my mother I also collected gypsy moth caterpillars, I'd come home with my pockets full of them[:'(] yuck! how gross is that???!!!


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 13, 2012)

well thats good then[]


----------



## LC (Oct 13, 2012)

And yes , fossils is also something I collect , have not done much looking for them for a good while now . Most of my spots had either been dug up by some clown or washed away .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  UncleBruce
> 
> Light bulbs.  Dust.  [8|]


 
 LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2012)

I collect my thoughts,when I can


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 13, 2012)

I collect benjamins..I only have 1 so far..... if you find any send me some..


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 13, 2012)

You guys crack me up!!!

      To those who say they collect coins, is it just us currency, foreign, or both? Curious because I have some older foreign coins I'd like to possibly sell if anybody was interested


----------



## NyDigger1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Military stuff, ww2 perferrably german or american


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jamieyohnPA
> 
> You guys crack me up!!!
> 
> To those who say they collect coins, is it just us currency, foreign, or both? Curious because I have some older foreign coins I'd like to possibly sell if anybody was interested


 How old I may be intersted?


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 14, 2012)

um i have to go through them but most are from anywhere between the 1920's through 70's, nothing super old and all from different countries, let me go through them and i'll get back to you if you're still interested if thats not too new for you


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 15, 2012)

Indonesia 10 sen-1951,Italy c.50-1920,Australia 1 penny-1943,Some asian country,lol sorry but can't read it, but there is a year in regular numbers-1907-and english lettering on it says one millieme,not sure of country, but its 10 neba-1930,Italy c.5-1940,Poland(?) 1 grosz-1939,Deutschland 10 pfennig-1949,Government of Cyprus 3 mils-1955,Jamaica one penny-1937, I have several other foreign coins most from 50's,60's70's n 80's, very few are more recent, but those listed are my oldest and nicest ones.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Oct 16, 2012)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY WW2 GERMAN/AMERICAN/(other) EUROPEAN Countries MILITARY ITEMS?

 looking for anything german and polish especially, medals/pins/bayonettes/daggers/helmets/etc,etc, if someone wants to get rid of it / sell it

 I dont believe in the nazi ideology, just collect it for historical purposes... after all many of my family members (most passed recently) had fought the germans in ww2

 Let me know! Send me a message or email or post here


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'M a multi collector, old coins ,records ,books ,toys , tins , star wars ,matchbox cars, im just a scavenger. glass is my passion now . at one time it was coins , I have a couple complete collections. 5,000 lp records.


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 18, 2012)

Woeh! Thats alot of records


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, I can't say I really have any military items-and definitely can't say if what I do have is WW2 or not, but a handful of my button collection is uniform buttons-and some of these are obviously some type of military uniform. Now what I can tell you is that 2 of those buttons have a foreign language on them that appear to be German(I am absolutely in no way close to knowing other languages but half my family is PA Dutch so I'm somewhat familiar with that and I know it's very similar). So, if that appeals to your interest at all, let me know and I'll take a clear picture w/ my mothers digital camera-since my phones camera sucks-and I can email it to you or post it here,idk if I can put a pic in a PM, but let me know then,thanks.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ive dug and picked up some military items along the way.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 18, 2012)

2


----------



## NyDigger1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Any particular interest in selling a few of the items in picture 1?


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 19, 2012)

How about toy Steam Engines.   I have several and we are putting some of them on eBay.

 I have a special Stanley Folding Knife going on eBay.  

 I have a lot of eagle figurines, Molded glass, iron, brass, etc.

 I have some lightning rod balls, and arrows, to be sold.

 Several large adveritizing bottles; like Old Forrester, Calverts, that need new homes.

 RED Matthews  <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>


----------



## idigjars (Oct 19, 2012)

I love this forum.  I love the humor folks put into their words.  Sometimes I have to lol.   Okay back to the post.  I have a collection of buttons, coins (large cents, buff nickels, liberty nickels), fruit jars, real photo postcards, and marbles.  I really love marbles!!   Take care and good luck to all finding items for their collections.   Paul


----------



## deenodean (Oct 19, 2012)

I have 2 beautiful oil lamps I picked up for a couple a bucks each.. One is a clear Queens Heart, made in the U.S.A. in the  1890ies, the other one amethyst. I have to do some inquiring on the second one.  I still need a 2.5" chimney for  it. I'll post them soon. I would never have got them but because of the price I could not resist.


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 20, 2012)

Lol,I hear ya on that![] Anyway, people, post pics of your other cool stuff,I will do the same as soon as I figure out how to get the pics from the camera into my documents/files/pics or whatever it goes to so that I can post them on here[8D] it really stinks that I can't upload pics right from my phone,even though pic quality from it isn't the greatest,it'd be much,much easier!!!!


----------



## Dugout (Oct 20, 2012)

I like my copper bracelets. My Dad gave me my first one when I was about 7 years old. I've just recently added the brass one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 20, 2012)

The narrow copper bracelet behind the three rings, sitting on the tray is just like the one my Grandmother wore, that I have here somewhere...Not too many links left in my life to the good old days...[]


----------



## Asterx (Oct 21, 2012)

Bones! [] I came across a buffalo skull years ago, and now when I go digging or walking sometimes I'll find a skeleton or some bones in the woods. After letting the flesh, marrow and fat get eaten off by the bacteria in tupperware with water and ammonia for a couple weeks, then a bleaching soak in hydrogen peroxide, they come out quite nicely. I now have a small bird, skunk, and most of a deer skeleton now. This is part of the deer vertebre:


----------



## Asterx (Oct 21, 2012)

.


----------



## Asterx (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't know where the dino fits in with my collecting but i like the way bones look with bottles!


----------



## antlerman23 (Oct 21, 2012)

i collect antlers. look for em every spring and hunt for em every fall. its the reason i dont play fall sports anymore. 
 these are most of the finds from this spring. top right one is nice!


----------



## LC (Oct 21, 2012)

All the walking I have done over the years through fields and woods , and not once did I ever find a deer antler . Someone found a set in the Ohio area a couple of years back , maybe longer , supposedly the largest set of deer antlers ever found in Ohio . The guy ran over and broke one with his tractor . They put them on eBay and if I remember right they brought over a thousand dollars .


----------



## antlerman23 (Oct 21, 2012)

it happens! in northern minnesota, ther was a buck named the MINNESOTA MONARCH. a man watched him grow for years, and found most of his antlers. they are the (arguably) largest set of whitetail deer anters ever. pretty awesome. i got to see them once. very impressive!


----------



## antlerman23 (Oct 21, 2012)

sheds:


----------



## LC (Oct 21, 2012)

I can imagine . I used to do a lot of fossil hunting as well as bottle hunting years ago and walked miles and miles . Always thought it odd that I never once found any . I remember one time I bought a beautiful mounted eight point Buck's head in a yard sale . I used to buy and sell , still do if I get the chance . Paid twenty five bucks for it knowing I could at least double on resell . Took that thing home and put it in the garage . Seemed like no matter where I was in there that blasted Buck was looking at me . Sold it quickly for the price I bought it for just to get rid of it lol . Had the chance to buy others over the years and passed on all of them . I am sure you can tell by reading this that I am not a hunter . Don't think I could kill a deer if I was starving .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2012)

I collect sheds more then I hunt anymore. here are a few,one of these  I shot.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 21, 2012)

Antique agriculture books and magazines   and US and British/commonwealth Veterinary Corps insignia


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 21, 2012)

British


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 21, 2012)

sorry , not for sale[]


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Antlerman, those MN Monarch antlers are super sweet! What do they call them, "aberrant" or "atypical" antlers? I would be a happy guy to find something like that.

 I had read in an old 1870s book that if you heat oil to 325 degrees, perhaps a little more, and place antlers in the oil, it will become "plastic" and you can straighten or manipulate the antler material and then it will harden again in the chosen shape when it cools. Ever hear of this or try it out? I could imagine a lot of interesting applications for the process.

 And uhh, I collect US and foreign coins, antique and also coffee-table books (and Mad magazine paperback books, they were so funny and clever in the 50s-70s), banknotes, ephemera, interesting old photographs, maps, rocks fossils and minerals, handforged tools, ancient/medieval metal spearheads/arrowheads/weapons, old stamps, chemicals/elements, novel experiences, and any antique or ancient item which strikes the 'ole fancy.

 Arek - I've got a around 150 pounds of coins, and if there are any foreign countries you are particularly interested in I would be happy to expand your collection with a free little handful. I don't bother much with base metal post-WW2 stuff so they would be nice and old. PM me if ya want.


----------



## Blackglass (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I collect antique Matchbox and Hotwheels cars, ephemera  relating to medicine, trade cards, early newspapers, but my second biggest hobby is certainly collecting vintage and modern video games. I have 9 consoles and about 180 games, a little over 100 of those are for the Atari 2600. The rest are spread out between SNES, N64, PS1, PS2, GameCube, and the PS3. 

 It almost rivals my bottle addiction


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 22, 2012)

Pretty impressive there guys, now I know why so many headless deer carcasses off rts 309 and 378 recently,lol,I'm so not joking.....and you can definitely tell the beheadings weren't caused by the accidents. The one day my dad in I were coming back from Bethlehem on 378, there had been a buck carcass there for a few days and we saw some dude cutting the antlers off of it! I guess maybe he or somebody figured it was easier or something just to take the whole head!!!! Either that or this one had already began to rot too much to take it? Idk but who does that????!!!! Why? Are antlers- not even talking super huge ones here- really worth that much money???


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 22, 2012)

Also "very impressive,guys" was geared towards the other impressive collections, not just meaning the antlers,lol, just wanted to make that clear[]


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 22, 2012)

Anybody collect antique instruments by any chance? I got a nice violin over 100 years old. All it needs is new strings, but all the hair came off the bow-so that would need to be repaired also, the bow is neat too, a nice mother of pearl chunk on the handle. So if anybody is interested in that kind of thing, it is for sale[]


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 22, 2012)

Rick! Did you watch walking dead last night???!!!


----------



## antlerman23 (Oct 23, 2012)

RICKJJ59W: those are nice!!! especially that big 4 point! it sure is a rush to walk up on an antler that size! imagine finding an elk or moose antler! 
 Plumbata: they are called nontypical. and i have never heard of that trick of boiling antlers in oil. sounds like it could be cool! 
 jamieyohnPA: antlers arent really worth all that much, but people love em. i pulled into the ditch to cut off some anlters from a 6 point earlier in the fall. i guess its the same draw as bottles have, only for a different crowd.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jamieyohnPA
> 
> Rick! Did you watch walking dead last night???!!!


 
 Yeah The first one to the new season? It was crazy. I loved when that A hole prison dude got the machete to the head, he was a jerk. He had a short part  lol


----------



## LC (Oct 23, 2012)

I used to buy them at flea markets if they were cheap , usually always made pretty good money off of them selling them to knife makers if they were prett good size ones . They would cut through the middle of them and make stag handles out of them to put on knives they would make , or would replace handles on an existing knife .


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2012)

I also collected Gurgle Jug/Glug Jugs at one time that I wanted to display at our shore house, they are from the UK and when filled with liquid air gets trapped in the tail and when poured they make a distinct gurgle or glug sound which is how they bot the name. They come in sizes from 3" up to 13" on some, they also come in many color variations so a huge collection is possible, here's one of my favorites... *I have 3 or 4 different ones like this with different towns/cities named on them....*


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2012)

*They were also used as advertising pieces for a few different companies...*


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2012)

*These Saki sets from Czechoslovakia are often collected by people who like glug jugs...*


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2012)

*They even made some for the Prince Charles Princess Diana wedding, I recently sold a 7" green, 9" green and this 7" brown example to someone in Australia....*


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2012)

I had about 350 at one time, I'm hoping to get the remaining ones in a consignment shop down at the shore where they should do really well...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> I'M a multi collector, old coins ,records ,books ,toys , tins , star wars ,matchbox cars, im just a scavenger. glass is my passion now . at one time it was coins , I have a couple complete collections. 5,000 lp records.


 
 I got a picture of your records somewhere its like a freakin album vault []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> Ive dug and picked up some military items along the way.


 

 Love the eagle pin


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 23, 2012)

The Walking Dead is a sweet sweet show, the machete to the head scene was great. I was hoping that asshat would get canned. Figured he would be killed off by the walkers sooner or later but was quite pleased when Rick cleaved his skull.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 23, 2012)

My kids call me a hoarder....(I have ocd but not to the hoarder stage yet..i swear!).. I collect books. I've been collecting books since I was little. 19th century bibles to tech manuals and everything in between.
  I collect copper that I find metal detecting and on the surface up here in the Copper Country.  (Have drywall buckets full stashed in the inlaws garage). 
  I recently started collecting car parts....  I kind of fell into that one.... old house in the woods near inlaws, abandoned since 1926ish, guy was a car fiend...been finding carbs, model a parts, frames, etc....
 Anything that I find fascinating at the time, I collect...


----------



## LC (Oct 23, 2012)

I had it that bad as well at one time . Decided I wanted my garage back as well as my out building and had an auction . Seems like things are still sitting everywhere . Can get the Misses car into the two car garage and that is it lol . It sure does not take it long to pile up .


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 23, 2012)

Just the antlers or the whole head? Lol sorry I guess I just can't imagine beheading a deer carcass esp. not knowing how long it's been dead! But hey if it were two really nice bottles growing out of it's head there maybe I'd reconsider....lol who knows? But more power to ya for being able to do it[]


----------



## antlerman23 (Oct 23, 2012)

lol just the antlers. it was a fresh kill so it wasnt too gross.


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 24, 2012)

ok here are pics of those possible war-time buttons (i think) one may be in latin, I think the other is german-I did some research and it was made by the waterbury button co. and I had emailed them, but they said they keep no records/history on their old buttons, so idk what the words mean....
       GRRRRR! apparantly the files are too large! I know how to fix this from pics from my phone, but these are better,clearer pics from a digital camera, so I'll see what I can do[]


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 24, 2012)

let me try now


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 24, 2012)

oops, grrrr this sucks, I cropped them to the very edges of the subject in photo and still too large, idk what to do[>:]


----------



## LC (Oct 25, 2012)

Okay Jamie , lets see if I got them reduced enough , here is the first try .


----------



## LC (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is your second picture .


----------



## LC (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like we made it Jamie , hope these are satisfactory to you , Lou


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks L C for helping me out,you're the best


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 25, 2012)

lmao!!![:'(]


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 25, 2012)

"seehalte gottwalte" is what I believe the button written in what I think is german reads, the other one with what is probably latin I guess didn't take or I didn't send it to LC,but I'm not complaining....thanks again[] but this is the one I looked up and it came up as being a waterbury co. button-who did make military uniform buttons, but thats all the info I could find on it....and the others are what I think are related to military uniforms of some kind or another,then I have more pics of my whole button collection to post up for all to see but maybe not tonight yet,lol[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 25, 2012)

lets try one or two that I have on here from my phone that I know will fit:


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't tell if the roman-looking ones are, in fact,roman soldier profiles or cameos of ladies? lol,i find it hard to tell the difference,I've gotten mixed reviews on those from other button collectors,lol[8|]


----------



## LC (Oct 25, 2012)

Here you go Jamie .


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 25, 2012)

thank you, so if anybody can translate this one or the other one, let me know please?[]


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm gonna be a pain in the butt and ask L C to put up three more pics for me, so they will be of the majorities of my metal buttons,mostly shell,and various plastics and who knows what materials. lol, I'm also gonna try and throw in a pic of them altogether if i can find one


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 25, 2012)

I just gotta say how awesome L C is! I wouldnt've been able to get these pics up without the help! I really appreciate it,you're the best,thanks so much again[]


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 25, 2012)

Can't make out the first one, but the one above, taking each Latin word as it is positioned, reads "hope our is god." Probably supposed to be "our hope is God".


----------



## LC (Oct 25, 2012)

Here you go with the first one .


----------



## LC (Oct 25, 2012)

number 2


----------



## LC (Oct 25, 2012)

number 3


----------



## LC (Oct 25, 2012)

number 4


----------



## LC (Oct 25, 2012)

and number 5


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks, the first one says "seehalde gottwalte" though, i'm thinking sounds german to me, but i'm probably way off,lol.


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok guys-has anybody been able to translate those couple buttons at all? and those of you who are into collecting and are knowledgable about the world war 2 items, do you think any of these are from uniforms of military members of any country? Earlier wars perhaps?


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 27, 2012)

totally wrong pic! lol, but the ones I'm referring to are pictured in a previous post that should be visible on this page and L C had uploaded them for me-so nice!-since I couldn't figure out how to shrink them enough to fit!


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 27, 2012)

thank you,plumbata[]


----------



## kd89 (Oct 28, 2012)

I collect shot glasses. I usually get one when u travel an have had people give some to me


----------



## bloodj2 (Oct 28, 2012)

+1 to collecting shot glasses. They're a really nice cheap souvenir generally $3 - $5. Been collecting those since I was 10.


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeez just got my power back tonight! Well it was a few days less than last years black out but still just as "fun" lol


----------

